# Please help...confused. Resuturing of the wound



## ilovemyboys777@yahoo.com (Apr 9, 2013)

POSTPROCEDURE DIAGNOSIS:  Possible suture extrusion from the previously placed pacer site. 

PROCEDURE:  Resuturing of the wound with removal of the silk suture under strict antiseptic condition. 

DESCRIPTION OF THE PROCEDURE:  The left sided skin is draped and prepped in standard manner.  The superficial part of this pacemaker pocket is opened.  There does not appear to be any infection.  The patient had a suture, which was placed deep subcuticular, which was removed and sent for culture along with the surronding tissue.  Then the subcuticular tissue was closed by 2-0 Vicryl.  Skin is closed by Dermabond. 

CONCLUSION:  Successful suture removal and resuturing of the pacemaker site.  This is almost 6 months after the pacemaker.  (No longer in the global period)


----------



## TWinsor (Apr 10, 2013)

Look at 33222


----------



## ilovemyboys777@yahoo.com (Apr 10, 2013)

So I would code a revision / relocation of PPM....I was thinking way out of the box on this one.  Thank you for taking the time to help me.


----------



## j.monday7814 (Apr 10, 2013)

I disagree with 33222, the pocket itself was not revised or moved...it was only opened and checked for infections. I think wound closure codes would be more appropriate


----------



## ilovemyboys777@yahoo.com (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah I think your definitely right Jeremy.  No revision was done and pacemaker was not moved.  Thanks


----------



## TWinsor (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes Jeremy I agree if the pacer wasn't removed to check the pocket for infection.  I was reading as the pacer was removed, pocket checked deep suture removed.


----------

